# Scalloping



## 3ringer (May 29, 2017)

Where is a good area to scallop this coming season. It looks like it would be a fun time. Also where to stay. We have a camper. Which marina is close to a good scalloping area.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (May 29, 2017)

I would have said Keaton but their marina is gone. So Steinhatchee gets the nod. Also St Marks can be good. Scallops run in cycles. Just because great one place one year they may not be there the next. And vise versa. The key is to learn an area and find the grass they like and mark those spots. Then you can check from spot to spot till you find them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (May 29, 2017)

Just cause you see a bunch of boats does not mean they are on the spot. Most times I'm on the spot without any boats near me.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (May 29, 2017)

. Opening early in some areas.


----------



## pottydoc (May 29, 2017)

Steinhstchee. But you will probably not find a campsite available there, or anywhere, the first four or so weeks. Lots of people (I mean LOTS) plan their vacation around scallop season. The hotels, campsites, restaurants, and boat ramps are slamed. The good news is by August it starts to slow down, and there are still plenty of scallops left. Far and away, the best marina there is Sea Hag.


----------



## grouper throat (May 30, 2017)

Go around the boats, find the depth you like, then have one person jump in and check it before sending the whole crew out. It has taken  like 30 mins to limit out with a crew the past few years. In front of Dekle is normally better earlier in the year, then towards grassy.


----------



## Rich M (May 30, 2017)

They look like rocks in the water - most of the ones I've found have been sitting up on the weeds.

Enjoy.


----------



## dawg2 (May 30, 2017)

Hit-n-Miss said:


> I would have said Keaton but their marina is gone. So Steinhatchee gets the nod. Also St Marks can be good. Scallops run in cycles. Just because great one place one year they may not be there the next. And vise versa. The key is to learn an area and find the grass they like and mark those spots. Then you can check from spot to spot till you find them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What do you mean the marina is gone?  Is there still a ramp?


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (May 30, 2017)

The marina at keaton got bulldozed, the county ramp is still there.


----------



## brriner (May 30, 2017)

Hermine had her way with that whole area.  The eye of the storm literally went over the lighthouse at St. Marks.  Just got a report from a friend down that way that another buddy went out last weekend and didn't see a single scallop while fishing out of St. Marks.


----------



## dawg2 (May 30, 2017)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> The marina at keaton got bulldozed, the county ramp is still there.



Wow, did not know that.  So that leaves absolutely nothing there but houses...and a ramp.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (May 30, 2017)

dawg2 said:


> Wow, did not know that.  So that leaves absolutely nothing there but houses...and a ramp.



Supposedly it was bulldozed to make way for condos, I'd heard some lawyer from new York bought the land from the Foley brothers. I don't even bother going to Keaton if I can help it, nowhere to eat, canal takes forever to get out of, and the Jena ramp is easier to put in at.


----------



## brotherinlaw (May 31, 2017)

Fished Steinhatchee last weekend and saw very few scallops where w found them last season, nothing like last year around this time. The few we did see were very small, maybe 1-1.5 inches.


----------



## getaff (May 31, 2017)

Does anyone need a partner to go with them


----------



## Warrenco (Jun 3, 2017)

Shell point , wakulla co... near st marks fl. Anywhere in that area


----------



## florida boy (Jun 4, 2017)

They are thick right now around st.marks......


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Jun 4, 2017)

First off the public landing at Keaton is wide open and will stay that way.  As for scallops, they are hit and miss.  Last year it was St Marks, year before that Pt St Joe / Blacks Island, this year who knows.

Your best bet is to wait and go the weekend after opener and you'll find where their at.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 5, 2017)

brotherinlaw said:


> Fished Steinhatchee last weekend and saw very few scallops where w found them last season, nothing like last year around this time. The few we did see were very small, maybe 1-1.5 inches.



Yep, fished out of Horseshoe Thursday, Friday, Saturday...from South Bank to north of Pepperfish Key, saw few if any scallops.

Going to be a interesting scallop season


----------



## flatsbroke22 (Jun 5, 2017)

All acording who you talk to. I've heard they were thick and also none from different people about the same locations. Lol!


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 6, 2017)

flatsbroke22 said:


> All acording who you talk to. I've heard they were thick and also none from different people about the same locations. Lol!



Only one way to find out.  Scallop holes are like duck holes.  Nobody wants to give them away to the cyberscouters


----------



## Dutch (Jun 6, 2017)

dawg2 said:


> Only one way to find out.  Scallop holes are like duck holes.  Nobody wants to give them away to the cyberscouters



Yep. 

Just like numbers to fishing spots in the Gulf


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 7, 2017)

PSA- use the pull-off areas (newer asphalt) at the Keaton beach boat ramp that FDOT just put in when waiting to put  your boat in/out. Don't block the whole roadway for the rest of us. It is happening already and not even scallop season yet...


----------



## kingfish (Jun 7, 2017)

Talked to a buddy of mine who takes his scalloping pretty serious for him and his family.  He told me in the last 2 weeks he's gone both north and south scouting.  He's found scallops at every single stop, but not many and no real concentrations.  Remember this also, last year there wasn't this much rain in the gulf in such a short period of time.  You might have to run and gun for your limits this year.


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 7, 2017)

kingfish said:


> Talked to a buddy of mine who takes his scalloping pretty serious for him and his family.  He told me in the last 2 weeks he's gone both north and south scouting.  He's found scallops at every single stop, but not many and no real concentrations.  Remember this also, last year there wasn't this much rain in the gulf in such a short period of time.  You might have to run and gun for your limits this year.



I will know in a few weeks...


----------



## teethdoc (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm fishing this weekend, but I'll also be looking for scallops and marking a few spots in my gps.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jun 13, 2017)

Going fri. Who's going?


----------



## teethdoc (Jun 13, 2017)

I didn't get in the water a look around, but saw very few scallops south of the Steinhatchee river.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jun 16, 2017)

Well. . . . The scallops were not there for us today. Hit all of my best spots from Dekle to past Grassy. 4 hours in the water and about 40 scallops. Heard they were in 10' too deep for me.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jun 17, 2017)

Anybody go today?


----------



## louieb57 (Jun 19, 2017)

We went out Sunday out of Steinhatchee. We had two boats with 7 people we got our limit of 14 gals. We made three stops and had a couple of gallons. The last stop is where we found them in about 4 ft. The people I went with limited out Saturday also. The water was to stained where they was Saturday


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Jun 20, 2017)

louieb57 said:


> We went out Sunday out of Steinhatchee. We had two boats with 7 people we got our limit of 14 gals. We made three stops and had a couple of gallons. The last stop is where we found them in about 4 ft. The people I went with limited out Saturday also. The water was to stained where they was Saturday



Y'all did real good. Did you go north or south?


----------



## pottydoc (Jun 21, 2017)

My brother was there Friday. They caught their limit pretty easily. They were south of the river in about 3-4'. He said it was as crowded as he's ever seen it.


----------



## Jhud (Jun 21, 2017)

Crowd cleared Sunday afternoon as we arrived at the hatch, usual spots closer to Keaton were not productive. We got limits Sunday and Monday but had to work harder than the last few years. Rock point to grassy were the best areas. Hope the storm doesn't mess them up as we are going again next week


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 22, 2017)

38 mins in one spot off dark island to get 8 gals is what my bro in law told me from Saturday.


----------

